# the new McKenzie targets....your thoughts



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

What are your thoughts on the new targets....pinnacle deer line.....have the twist off plastic legs IM gathering.....


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Do you think the legs are plastic or foam? I saw the pictures of them, and I cannot tell. If they are plastic, will arrows pull from them? Also, will they still be worth 5 points? 

To answer your question, they look fine. I wonder if they will stay together well enough.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

shootist said:


> Do you think the legs are plastic or foam? I saw the pictures of them, and I cannot tell. If they are plastic, will arrows pull from them? Also, will they still be worth 5 points?
> 
> To answer your question, they look fine. I wonder if they will stay together well enough.


IM gonna give Peggy a call tomorrow to see


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not seen them but from what you guys are describing they sound like a delta target with mckenzie wrote on it


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the pinnacle line what we will be shooting at ASA's next year?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Delta Back Yard Buck with McKenzie top side? 2 legs, back section, front section, center, head. The sneak Buck at $469.00?
??? See where the stake rod goes like the plastic leg targets have? Gorilla crew and how long will that last?

See one of the better holding cost targets and long usage targets is still the African Lion...


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Mckenzie has went downhill with quality, we used them last year an the inserts blew out quickly an changing them is an extreme pain!


Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the Midwest!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

NateUK said:


> Is the pinnacle line what we will be shooting at ASA's next year?


Don't know the answer to that...just know it's in the competition section


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Took another look and saw more of them, pronghorn, mule deer. Look...cheap? Seems like the Back Yard Buck series line and states removable legs for easy transporation. Cost near the same as their other targets. Again, if you have a gorilla target crew I can see problems....
The XT and standard line is still there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They have lost thier mind. lain: Prices are getting ridiculous also.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Oct 4, 2009)

McKenzie used to be the standard in the industry, but seems like their quality is lacking as of late.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys, I think these are made for transportation as stated, like compact, bag them and throw in trunk of car. Just another option is all....


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't know Delta and quality went together . JMO


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

victor001 said:


> I didn't know Delta and quality went together . JMO


They don't---period.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I know they are afraid to put any paint on them. lain:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

plastic legs suck...period.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

carlosii said:


> plastic legs suck...period.


Agree. Personally with a national event, I expect to dish out a few more dollars. If I want to save a few bucks ill shoot at my local club. 


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

If prices keep going up and its too costly, well maybe a hay bale and a cardboard target might be alot of fun again.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Delta bought Mckenzie a few years ago...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

And I heard someone else owns delta. A certain arrow company.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Just received my catalog. The score rings look the same to me and the pics still show the 14 ring.
Legs are removeable but it doesnt say they are plastic.
There is no more delta brand in the shop catalog.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

They are not removing the 14 rings from the targets. Just not in scoring for normal rounds. The pros still shoot them in shoot downs.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> And I heard someone else owns delta. A certain arrow company.


Yes,that is what i read also.....


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope ASA signs with Rinehart like IBO did. Best targets on the market IMO.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CamoFreak117 said:


> I hope ASA signs with Rinehart like IBO did. Best targets on the market IMO.


Asa used to use rinehart. I doubt they would go back.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Camofreak,
I don't think you know about the history to that


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Camofreak,
> I don't think you know about the history to that


+1

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Legs are plastic on the targets that have the removable legs I called delta to confirm this after receiving my new dealer catalog the new targets are called the pinacle series these are the ones Asa will be using


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Wesley said:


> Legs are plastic on the targets that have the removable legs I called delta to confirm this after receiving my new dealer catalog the new targets are called the pinacle series these are the ones Asa will be using


I'm curious since my club is purchasing a range how much cheaper are the pinnacle series from the standard xt line?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wesley said:


> Legs are plastic on the targets that have the removable legs I called delta to confirm this after receiving my new dealer catalog the new targets are called the pinacle series these are the ones Asa will be using


Kind of hard to believe..... I'll wait and see for sure.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow! Realy?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of hard to believe..... I'll wait and see for sure.


Not.hard to believe at.all


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

So any confirmation on all scoring rings same size......since Tim wont respond on Facebook 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> So any confirmation on all scoring rings same size......since Tim wont respond on Facebook
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 you asked.me.that on Facebook????
I'll give you a definitive answer to that in the morning


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of hard to believe..... I'll wait and see for sure.


i'm with you Sonny. i have had bad experiences with plastic legs. hard to get the arrow out sometimes. if asa goes with that, i'm out...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i'm with you Sonny. i have had bad experiences with plastic legs. hard to get the arrow out sometimes. if asa goes with that, i'm out...


LMAO....THAT last two parts of your post.....make me laugh......I hear / see that I think that damn tv show shark tank......LOL...

But you do know your not suppose to shoot at the legs, carlosii.... the scoring rings are in the body of the target.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> you asked.me.that on Facebook????
> I'll give you a definitive answer to that in the morning


Its morning sunshine!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> But you do know your not suppose to shoot at the legs, carlosii.... the scoring rings are in the body of the target.


Hehehe


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea, the legs look like plastic but I have some deltas from last year with removeable legs and they aren't plastic, they just look like it at first glance. Then again I have some deltas from last year that DO have plastic legs.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Its morning sunshine!


LOL....relax.....LOL i'll letcha know  i promise


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

It's afternoon now Tim ???


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> It's afternoon now Tim ???


IM in ummm Hawaii right now :0 so its still EARLY am


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like these will be the targets that will be used.....wow really drive 11hrs to shoot plastic twisted on leg targets????
Tell you what give me a life membership and a few bucks for gas and I'll bring some XT/Natural Look series targets with me to be used.....give me a break


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> i'm with you Sonny. i have had bad experiences with plastic legs. hard to get the arrow out sometimes. if asa goes with that, i'm out...


I hear you, Carlos. We did some unexpected tests once, shooting in plastic. Guess what? Yeah, so much heat was generated that the arrows got warped right where it stopped. Same thing happened at a 3D range some few years back. The club had a target set in black plastic barrel. Yep, offsetting warp where the arrow stopped in the plastic. I might have one still around. I find it, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Gas$$$$ + Hotel$$$ + Entey Fees (Gotta make sure Mike T and Dee eat good) + Lancaster Trailer $$$  

Don't mind paying it at all last few years but to pay these fees to shoot Plastic connector leg targets??

Mckenzie needs to put there crack pipe down and stop penny pinching in the wrong areas!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Looks like these will be the targets that will be used.....wow really drive 11hrs to shoot plastic twisted on leg targets????
> Tell you what give me a life membership and a few bucks for gas and I'll bring some XT/Natural Look series targets with me to be used.....give me a break


What does the material of the legs matter on the deer targets ? Your not suppose to shoot the legs are you?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> What does the material of the legs matter on the deer targets ? Your not suppose to shoot the legs are you?


Your correct your not to shoot in leg area but it happens.....we all have had that target with the plastic connector legs and they are trash......hard to pull arrows put of....don't hold up very long......looks unreal.....

ASA was so worried about the backs being blowed out of targets for the people who bought the ranges so no 14s...understandable 
NOW buyers of these ranges will be Possiably getting targets where the leg connectors (plastic) will be broken or blown out? Does that make much sense to anyone?

Does ASA care? Probley not as they have enough of a following now to
Not care it's all about bottom $$$$. 
Take Florida K45 last year.....get the money don't care about the quality of shoot people have 

Am with others 
Plastic legs connectors am out! Sorry Dee and Mike T might have to have a hamburger one night instead of steak buds seeing my cash won't be spent at a ASA this year


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

yer missin' the point Tim. would you want to go to Hertz and rent a Roush Mustang with doughnut spares for wheels?

besides, sometimes there's a geezer moment when your glasses fog, or that hitch in your shoulder kicks in at full draw, or you unexpectedly pass gas and the arrow goes a hoopin' out there and center punches one of them crappy plastic legs.

i'm just sayin' if that's the way ASA goes i wasted a lot of money on a lifetime membership...


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just by looking at the pics of the pinnacle series on the McKenzie web site, they look fine to me. What's the big fuss about? Just because you may hit plastic if you shoot
down in the leg? Is the material hard enough to ruin your arrow? Is there still a 1/2" piece of conduit running up the leg? Usually you would hit the metal tubing shooting in that area anyhow.
Now, if the material is very hard, there may be some glance off issues that would have to be addressed. Find out in about 5 weeks won't we.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> What are your thoughts on the new targets....pinnacle deer line.....have the twist off plastic legs IM gathering.....


cheap cheap cheap..........did i mention cheap?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Peeling or no paint, broken ears and now plastic legs. Maybe the IBO had a little inside info before they decided to change targets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe they wanted them to look more like a Delta. lain:

Not the brand recognition I would be going for.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Check out art brown on Facebook. His repaired targets hold up great.


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

918hoytman918 said:


> Check out art brown on Facebook. His repaired targets hold up great.
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers
> ...






I second this!!!

Arts a great guy and a hell of a target repair man!


----------

